# نبؤات عن المسيح ف العهد القديم تتحقق ف العهد الجديد



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2011)

_*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين

شهادات بأن المسيح هو المسيا الذي تحققت فيه النبوات

من نسل المرأة
النبوة 

وَأَضَعُ
عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ " الحديث للحية " وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَبَيْنَ
نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ
عَقِبَهُ . " تكوين 3: 15 " . 

التحقيق 

وَلكِنْ
لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الّزَمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللّهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ
امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُوداً تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ " غلاطية 4: 4 ، أنظر متى 1: 20
" . 
ويقدم ترجوم يهودي تكوين 3: 15 هكذا: وأضع عداوة بينكِ وبين
المرأة، وبين ابنك وابنها. سيذكر ما فعلته معه منذ البدء، وأنتِ ستراقبينه
حتى النهاية " عن ترجوم أونكيلوس " . 
ويقدم الترجوم المنسوب ليوناثان
تكوين 3: 15 هكذا: وأضع عداوة بينكِ وبين المرأة، وبين نسلكِ ونسلها.
وعندما يحفظ نسل المرأة وصايا الناموس فإنهم يصّوبون نحوك تصويباً صحيحاً،
ويضربونك على رأسك. ولكن عندما يتركون وصايا الناموس فإنكِ تصّوبين نحوهم
تصويباً صحيحاً وتجرحين عقبهم. لكن هناك علاجاً لهم، أما لكِ أنت فلا
علاج. وفي المستقبل يصنعون سلاماً مع العقب، في أيام الملك المسيح . 
ويقول
دافيد كوبر: في تكوين 3: 15 أّول نبّوة عن مخلّص العالم الذي يُدعى نسل
المرأة . فهنا نبّوة عن الصراع الطويل بين نسل المرأة وبين نسل الحية،
والذي سيفوز فيه نسل المرأة. وهذا الوعد القديم يدلّ على الصراع بين مسيح
إسرائيل مخلّص العالم، من جانب، وبين الشيطان عدو النفس البشرية من جانب
آخر. وهو يتنبأ بالانتصار الكامل للمسيا. ويعتقد بعض المفسرين أن حواء
أدركت تحقيق هذا الوعد في التكوين 4: 1 عندما قالت عن قايين ابنها البكر:
اقتنيت رجلاً من عند الرب . لقد أدركت أن اللّه وعدها بالخلاص في نسلها،
لكنها أخطأت عندما ظنت أن قايين هو ذلك المخلّص. وكلام حواء في اللغة
العبرية يحتمل معنى: اقتنيتُ رجلاً هو الرب ، وكأن حواء كانت تتوقّع أن
المخلّص هو الرب " 32 " . 

مولوداً من عذراء

النبوة 

وَلَكِنْ
يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ
وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ " إشعياء 7: 14 " . 

التحقيق 

وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، فَيُوسُفُ,,, لَمْ يَعْرِفْهَا
حَتَّى وَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ. وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ " متى 1: 18
، 24 و25 - أنظر لوقا 1: 26 - 35 " . 
وهناك كلمتان في العبريةُ تترجمان عذراء . 
1
- بتولاه : عذراء لم تتزوج، وردت الكلمة في التكوين 24: 16 ، اللاويين 21:
13 ، التثنية 22: 14 و 23 و 28 ، القضاة 11: 37 ، 1 ملوك 1: 2. 
2 -
علماه : فتاة في عمر الزواج، وهي الكلمة المستعملة في إشعياء 7: 14. ولم
يستخدم الروح القدس على فم إشعياء كلمة بتولاه لأنه كان يجب استخدام كلمة
تجمع بين معنى العذراوية والعمر المناسبة للزواج، لتنطبق على الواقع
التاريخي المباشر والمرمى النبوي الذي يركّز على ولادة المسيا من عذراء. 
أما
كلمة عذراء في اليونانية فهي كلمة بارثينوس وهي تعني: عذراء - عذراء في
عمر الزواج - عذراء طاهرة " متى 1: 23 ، 25: 1 و 7 و 11 ، لوقا 1: 27 ،
أعمال 21: 9 ، 1 كورنثوس 7: 25 و28 و33 ، 2 كورنثوس 11: 2 " . 
وقد
ترجم مترجمو السبعينية كلمة علماه العبرية إلى بارثينوس اليونانية، فقد
كان إشعياء 7: 14 في مفهومهم يتحدث عن أن المسيا سيُولد من عذراء. 

ابن اللّه

النبوة 

إِنِّي
أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ. قَالَ لِي: أَنْتَ ابْنِي. أَنَا
الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ " مزمور 2: 7 - أنظر 1 أخبار 17: 11 - 14 ، 2 صموئيل
7: 12 - 1 " . 

التحقيق 

وَصَوْتٌ
مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: هذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ
سُرِرْتُ " متى 3: 17 - أنظر متى 16: 16 ، مرقس 9: 7 ، لوقا 9: 35 ، 22:
70 ، أعمال 13: 30 - 33 ، يوحنا 1: 34 ، 49 " . 

في مرقس 3: 11 تحقَّقت الشياطين أنه ابن اللّه. 
في متى 26: 63 تحقَّق رئيس الكهنة أنه ابن اللّه. 
يقول
هستنبرج في كتابه: المسيا في العهد القديم : من الحقائق الثابتة التي لا
شك فيها والتي يقرّ بها الجميع بلا استثناء، أن اليهود الأقدمين كانوا
جميعاً يعتبرون المزمور الثاني نبّوة عن المسيا فقد أدخل الابن البكر إلى
العالم عند التجسُّد " عبرانيين 1: 6 " ولكنه أعلن أنه ابن اللّه الوحيد
بقيامته من بين الأموات. ويعبّر بولس عن هذا بقوله: الذي صار من نسل داود
حسب الجسد وتعينَّ ابن اللّه بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات
" رومية 1: 4 " . 

ابن إبراهيم

النبوة 

وَيَتَبَارَكُ
فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الْأَرْضِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ
لِقَوْلِي " تكوين 22: 18 - أنظر تكوين 12: 2 و 3 " . 

التحقيق 

كِتَابُ مِيلَادِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ " متى 1: 1 " 
وَأَمَّا
الْمَوَاعِيدُ فَقِيلَتْ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَفِي نَسْلِهِ . لَا يَقُولُ
وَفِي الْأَنْسَالِ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ، بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ
وَاحِدٍ. وَفِي نَسْلِكَ الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ " غلاطية 3: 16 " . 
تتَّضح
أهمية الأحداث التي وردت في تكوين 22: 18 من أن اللّه يُقسِم بنفسه هنا
للمرة الوحيدة في علاقته بالآباء. ويقول متى هنري تفسيراً لهذه الآية: في
نسلك، أي شخصٍ بالذات من ذريتك، لأنه لا يتكلم عن كثيرين. " بل عن واحد
كما يقول الرسول " وفي هذا الواحد تتبارك كل أمم الأرض " أو يتبركون به.
راجع إشعياء 65: 16 " . 
وهذه النبّوة تحدد أن المسيا المخلّص الآتي سيجيء من الجنس اليهودي

ابن إسحق

النبوة 

فَقَالَ اللّهُ لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ,, لِأَنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ " تكوين 21: 12 " . 

التحقيق 

يسوع.. ابن إسحق " لوقا 3: 23 ، 34 - أنظر متى 1: 2 " . 
كان لإبراهيم ابنان: إسحق وإسمعيل. وهنا يستبعد اللّه نصف نسل إبراهيم. 

ابن يعقوب

النبوة 

يَبْرُزُ كَوْكَبٌ مِنْ يَعْقُوبَ، وَيَقُومُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ " العدد 24: 17 أنظر تكوين 35: 10 - 12 " . 

التحقيق 

يسوع... ابن يعقوب " لوقا 3: 23 ، 34 - أنظر متى 1: 2 ولوقا 1: 33 " . 
يقدم
ترجوم يوناثان ترجمة لتكوين 35: 11 ، 12 تقول: فقال له الرب: أنا اللّه
القدير. أثمر وأكثر. شعب مقدس وجماعة أنبياء وكهنة سيخرجون من صُلبك، كما
يخرج من صُلبك ملكان. والأرض التي أعطيتُها لإبراهيم وإسحق لك أعطيها،
ولنسلك من بعدك أعطي الأرض . 
ويقدم ترجوم أونكيلوس العدد 24: 17 هكذا: يبرز ملك من يعقوب، ويقوم المسيح من إسرائيل . 
ومن
هاتين الترجمتين يتَّضح أن اليهود رأوا أن هذه النبوة تشير إلى المسيا.
وقد ثار اليهود على عهد الإمبراطور هادريان " 132 م " ضد الاستعمار
الروماني بقيادة باركوخبا، وأطلقوا عليه لقب ابن الكوكب لأنهم ظنوا أن
نبوة بلعام في العدد 24: 17 تحققت في زعيم الثورة باركوخبا الذي سيخلّصهم
من الاستعمار الروماني! واعتقد اليهود أن المسيا الآتي هو داود الثاني،
لأنهم رأوا في انتصارات داود الزمنية صورة للمسيح وانتصاراته الروحية
والتي يشير إليها النبي هنا " حسب هذا التفسير " : 
وقد ولد إسحق ابنين هما يعقوب وعيسو. وهنا يستبعد اللّه نصف نسل إسحق. 

من سبط يهوذا

النبوة 
لَا
يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ
حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ " تكوين 49: 10
أنظر أيضاً ميخا 5: " . 

التحقيق 
يسوع... ابن يهوذا " لوقا 3: 23 ، 33 - أنظر أيضاً متى 1: 2 ، عبرانيين 7: 14 " . 

يقدم
ترجوم يوناثان تكوين 49: 10 و 11 هكذا: لن ينقطع الملوك والحكام من عائلة
يهوذا، ولا معلمو الشريعة من نسله، حتى يجيء الملك المسيا أصغر أبنائه،
وبمعونته يجتمع الناس معاً. ما أعظم الملك المسيا الآتي من نسل يهوذا . 
كان ليعقوب إثنا عشر ابناً، صار كل واحد منهم سبطاً في الأمة العبرانية. وقد استبعد اللّه منهم أحد عشر سبطاً!

من عائلة يسى

النبوة 

وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ " إشعياء 11: 1 و 10 ، أنظر أيضاً ميخا 5: 2 " . 
التحقيق 

يسوع... ابن يهوذا " لوقا 3: 23 و 32 - أنظر متى 1: 6 " . 
والقول
من جذع يسى يعني أنه من بقية النسل الملكي الذي اندثر، فيقوم غصن صغير يحل
محل الجذع ويحمل التاج. ويبدو الغصن في أول أمره ضعيفاً، والجذع واهناً،
لكنه ينمو ويتقوى. هكذا ظهر يسوع محتقراً ضعيفاً، من الناصرة، لكنه صار
المخلّص العظيم. 

من بيت داود

النبوة 

وَأُقِيمُ
لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرٍّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقّاً
وَعَدْلاً فِي الْأَرْضِ " إرميا 23: 5 - أنظر 2 صموئيل 7: 12 - 16 ،
مزمور 132: 11 " . 

التحقيق 

يسوع...
إبن داود " لوقا 3: 23 و31 - أنظر متى 1: 1 ، 9: 27 ، 15: 22 ، 20: 30 و31
، 21: 9 ، 15 ، 22: 41 - 46 ، مرقس 9: 10 ، 10: 47 و48 ، لوقا 18: 38 و39
، أعمال 13: 22 و23 رؤيا 22: 1 " . 
في 2 صموئيل 7: 11 يوضح ناثان
النبي أن الوعد ليس لداود نفسه بل لنسله، وأن داود لن يبني بيت الرب، لكن
الرب هو الذي سيبني بيت " عائلة " داود. 
وقد قال العالم اليهودي
ميمونيدس إن المسيا الآتي سيكون شخصاً قابلاً للموت، لكنه يختلف عن باقي
الناس في أنه سيكون أكثر حكمة وقوة وبهاء من البشر، وإنه يكون من نسل
داود، يهتم مثله بدراسة التوراة وحفظ الشريعة " 33 " . 
كان ليسى ثمانية أبناء على الأقل " 1 صموئيل 16: 10 و 11 " وقد استبعد اللّه سبعة منهم، واختار داود. 



يُولد في بيت لحم

النبوة 

أَمَّا
أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي
بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ
مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ
أَيَّامِ الْأَزَلِ " ميخا 5: 2 " . 

التحقيق 

وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ " متى 2: 1 - أنظر يوحنا 7: 42 ، متى 2: 4 - 8 ، لوقا 2: 4 - 7 " . 

في
متى 2: 6 ، أفاد كتبة اليهود هيرودس أن ولادة يسوع تكون في بيت لحم، وهم
متأكدون. فقد كان اليهود يعلمون أن المسيا سيُولد هناك " يوحنا 7: 42 "
وكانوا يعلمون أن بيت لحم " ومعناها بيت الخبز " ستكون مكان ميلاد المسيح
خبز الحياة. 
وها هو اللّه يستبعد كل مدن العالم إلا واحدة لتكون مكان دخول ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم.


يقدمون له الهدايا

النبوة

مُلُوكُ
تَرْشِيشَ وَالجَزَائِرِ يُرْسِلُونَ تَقْدِمَةً. مُلُوكُ شَبَا وَسَبَأٍ
يُقَدِّمُونَ هَدِيَّةً " مزمور 72: 10 - أنظر إشعياء 60: 6 " . 

التحقيق 

مَجُوسٌ
مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ... فَخَرُّوا
وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ، ثُمَّ فَتَحُوا كُنُوزَهُمْ وَقَدَّمُوا لَهُ
هَدَايَا,.. " متى 2: 1 و 11 " . 

الحديث المباشر عن هذه الهدايا
أنها لسليمان، لكن من مزمور 72: 12 - 15 يتضح أن النبّوة عن المسيا. وقد
سكن أهل سبأ وشبا في العربية، التي تُدعى في الكتاب أرض المشرق " تكوين
25: 6 " . وتسمَّى العرب بنو المشرق " قضاة 6: 3 " . وقد جاء المجوس من
المشرق بهدايا من نتاج بلادهم. 




الملك هيرودس يقتل الأطفال

النبوة 




هكَذَا
قَالَ الرَّبُّ: صَوْتٌ سُمِعَ فِي الرَّامَةِ، نَوْحٌ بُكَاءٌ مُرٌّ.
رَاحِيلُ تَبْكِي عَلَى أَوْلَادِهَا وَتَأْبَى أَنْ تَتَعَّزَى عَنْ
أَوْلَادِهَا لِأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا بِمَوْجُودِينَ " إرميا 31: 15 " . 




التحقيق 




لَمَّا
رَأَى هِيرُودُسُ أَنَّ الْمَجُوسَ سَخِرُوا بِهِ غَضِبَ جِدّاً،
فَأَرْسَلَ وَقَتَلَ جَمِيعَ الصِّبْيَانِ الَّذِينَ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ
وَفِي كُلِّ تُخُومِهَا، مِنِ ابْنِ سَنَتَيْنِ فَمَا دُونُ، بِحَسَبِ
الّزَمَانِ الَّذِي تَحَقَّقَهُ مِنَ الْمَجُوسِ " متى 2: 16 " . 

يتكلم
إرميا عن أحزان السبي " إرميا 31: 17 ، 18 " ، فما صلة هذا بقتل هيرودس
لأطفال بيت لحم ترى هل أخطأ متى فَهْم ما قصده إرميا أم أن قتل الأطفال
يشبه قتل أبرياء يهوذا وإسرائيل 
كلا بكل يقين! إن الحديث في أرميا
30: 20 إلى 33: 26 حديث نبوي عن المسيا. وتتحدث الأصحاحات الأربعة عن
اقتراب خلاص الرب، وعن مجيء المسيا الذي سيقيم مملكة داود على عهد جديد
أساسه مغفرة الخطايا " 31: 31 - 34 " . وفي هذه المملكة سيجد كلٍ حزين
تعزيته " أعداد 12 - 14 و 25 " . وكنموذج لهذا يعطي اللّه تعزيةً للأمهات
اللاتي فقدن أطفالهن لأجل المسيح.

وجود المسيح الأزلي

النبوة 




أَمَّا
أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي
بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ
مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ
أَيَّامِ الْأَزَلِ " ميخا 5: 2 - أنظر إشعياء 9: 6 و 7 ، 41: 4 ، 44: 6 ،
48: 12 ، مزمور 102: 25 ، أمثال 8: 22 ، 23 " . 




التحقيق 




اَلَّذِي
هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ " كولوسي 1: 17 -
أنظر يوحنا 1: 1 ، 2 ، 8: 58 ، 17: 5 ، 24 ، رؤيا 1: 17 ، 2: 8 ، 22: 13 "
. 

ويقول هستنبرج عن ميخا 5: 2 هنا نجد تأكيداً بأن المسيح كائن منذ الأزل - قبل مولده الزمني في بيت لحم - فهو الأزلي الأبدي . 




يدعى رباً


النبوة 




قَالَ
الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: ا جْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ
مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ " مزمور 110: 1 - أنظر إرميا 23: 6 " . 



التحقيق 




وُلِدَ
لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ
الرَّبُّ " لوقا 2: 11 " وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: كَيْفَ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ
الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ، وَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ فِي كِتَابِ
الْمَزَامِيرِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى
أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ. فَإِذاً دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ
رَبّاً. فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ " لوقا 20: 41 - 44 " . 

في
مدراش تهليم عن المزامير " 200 - 500 م " ، نقرأ في تفسير لمزمور 21: 1
اللّه يدعو الملك المسيا باسمه هو. لكن ما هو اسمه الإجابة: الرب " يهوه "
رجل الحرب " خروج 15: 3 " . 
ونقرأ في أرميا 23: 6 وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به: الرب " يهوه " ... 
ونحن نلاحظ أن داود يدعو المسيا " رباً " وليس ربه هو فقط، فالمسيا رب العالمين. 


هو عمانوئيل إي اللّه معنا 

النبوة 




َلَكِنْ
يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ
وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ " إشعياء 7: 14 " . 




التحقيق 




هُوَذَا
الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً، وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ
عِمَّانُوئِيلَ " ا لَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللّهُ مَعَنَا " متى 1: 23 -
أنظر لوقا 7: 16 " . 

ويقول دليتش، تعليقاً على إشعياء 7: 14 ، إن
إيل الموجودة في آخر الاسم عمانوئيل هو اسم اللّه، كما يورده إشعياء في
نبواته. والنبي واع تماماً بالتناقض بين إيل وبين آدم كما في إصحاح 31: 3
" قارن هوشع 11: 9 " .


سيكون نبياً

النبوة 




أُقِيمُ
لَهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلَامِي
فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ " التثنية 18: 18
" . 


التحقيق 




فَقَالَتِ الْجُمُوعُ: ه
ذَا يَسُوعُ النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ " متى 21: 11 -
أنظر لوقا 7: 16 ، يوحنا 4: 19 ، 6: 14 ، 7: 40 " . 

قال ميمونيدس
عالم الدين اليهودي: سيكون المسيا نبياً عظيماً أعظم من كل الأنبياء
باستثناء معلّمنا موسى، وسيكون أعظم مكانة وشرفاً منهم جميعاً، إلا موسى.
وسيختصّه اللّه الخالق بمميّزات لم يختص بها موسى، لأنه قيل عنه
وَلَذَّتُهُ تَكُونُ فِي مَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ، فَلَا يَقْضِي بِحَسَبِ
نَظَرِ عَيْنَيْهِ، وَلَا يَحْكُمُ بِحَسَبِ سَمْعِ أُذُنَيْهِ " إشعياء
11: 3 " . 


ولقد كان المسيح مثل موسى:

1 - نجا من موت قاسٍ في طفولته.
2 - قبوله أن يكون مخلصاً لشعبه " خروج 3: 10 " .
3 - عمل وسيطاً بين يهوه وشعبه " خروج 19: 16 ، 20: 18 " .
4 - شفع في الخطاة " خروج 32: 7 - 14 و 33 ، العدد 14: 11 - 2 " .

وقالت
السامرية للمسيح: يا سيد أرى أنك نبي " يوحنا 4: 19 " . وقد كان اليهود
يتوقعون أن يكون المسيا نبياً كموسى " كما جاء التثنية 18 " كما كانوا
يتوقعون أن يكون صانع معجزات. لِأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ،
أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا " يوحنا 1:
17 " . 




كاهن


النبوة 




أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ: أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الْأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ " مزمور 110: 4 " . 




التحقيق 




لَاحِظُوا رَسُولَ اعْتِرَافِنَا وَرَئِيسَ كَهَنَتِهِ الْمَسِيحَ يَسُوعَ " عبرانيين 3: 1 " . 

كَذلِكَ
الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً لَمْ يُمَجِّدْ نَفْسَهُ لِيَصِيرَ رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ،
بَلِ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ: أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ .
كَمَا يَقُولُ أَيْضاً فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ: أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى
الْأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ " عبرانيين 5: 5 و 6 " . 
لم
يكن كهنوت هرون في العهد القديم بقَسَم من اللّه، لكن كهنوت المسيا المخلص
الآتي، بقَسَم لا رجوع فيه شِبْهِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ,,, لَيْسَ بِحَسَبِ
نَامُوسِ وَصِيَّةٍ جَسَدِيَّةٍ، بَلْ بِحَسَبِ قُّوَةِ حَيَاةٍ لَا
تَزُولُ " عبرانيين 7: 15 و16 " . وفي هذا الوعد بقسَم من اللّه الآب للّه
الابن ما يريح قلوب أولاد اللّه. ولقد حاول الملك عزيا أن يقوم بعمل
الكاهن، فعاقبه اللّه، مما يثبت أن داود لا يمكن أن يكون الملك الكاهن " 2
أخبار 26: 16 - 21 " . وقسَم اللّه يبيّن أن الملك الكاهن لا مثيل له، فإن
داود مات، لكن هذا الكاهن على رتبة ملكي صادق حي إلى الأبد. ويصف زكريا 6:
9 - 15 المسيا بالقول: يجلس ويتسلَّط على كرسيّه، ويكون كاهناً على كرسيه .


قاض

النبوة 




فَإِنَّ الرَّبَّ قَاضِينَا. الرَّبُّ شَارِعُنَا. الرَّبُّ مَلِكُنَا هُوَ يُخَلِّصُنَا " إشعياء 33: 22 " . 




التحقيق 




كَمَا
أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ، وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ، لِأَنِّي لَا أَطْلُبُ
مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الْآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي " يوحنا 5: 30 -
أنظر 2 تيموثاوس 4: 1 " . 

يقول الترجوم: فإن الرب قاضينا الذي
أخرجنا من مصر بقوته. الرب معلمنا الذي أعطانا تعليمات شريعته في سيناء.
الرب ملكنا الذي يخلصنا وينتقم لنا من أعدائنا جوج . 
وقد اعتقد
اليهود أنه القاضي.. معطي الشريعة.. الملك. وحُكْم اللّه " الثيوقراطية "
المثالي يتحقق في عهد المسيا وحده، الذي سيمارس بنفسه كالملك السلطة
القضائية والتشريعية والتنفيذية " أصحاحات 11: 4 ، 32 " . 




الملك

النبوة 




أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي عَلَى صِهْيَوْنَ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي " مزمور 2: 6 - أنظر زكريا 9: 9 ، إرميا 23: 5 " . 




التحقيق 




وَجَعَلُوا
فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ عِلَّتَهُ مَكْتُوبَةً: ه ذَا هُوَ يَسُوعُ مَلِكُ
الْيَهُودِ " متى 27: 37 - أنظر متى 21: 5 ، يوحنا 18: 33 - 38 " . 



مسحة خاصة من الروح القدس

النبوة 




وَيَحِلُّ
عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ، رُوحُ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالفَهْمِ، رُوحُ
الْمَشُورَةِ وَالقُّوَةِ، رُوحُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَمَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ "
إشعياء 11: 2 أنظر مزمور 45: 7 ، إشعياء 42: 1 ، 61: 1 و 2 " . 




التحقيق




فَلَمَّا
اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ، وَإِذَا
السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ، فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللّهِ نَازِلاً
مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ
قَائِلاً: هذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ " متى 3: 16
و17 - أنظر متى 12: 17 - 21 ، مرقس 1: 10 و11 لوقا 4: 15 - 21 و43 ، يوحنا
1: 32 " . 



غيرته للرب

النبوة 




لِأَنَّ غَيْرَةَ بَيْتِكَ أَكَلَتْنِي، وَتَعْيِيرَاتِ مُعَيِّرِيكَ وَقَعَتْ عَلَيَّ " مزمور 69: 9 " . 




التحقيق 




فَصَنَعَ
سَوْطاً مِنْ حِبَالٍ وَطَرَدَ الْجَمِيعَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ,,,وَقَالَ لهم
ارْفَعُوا هذِهِ مِنْ ههُنَا. لَا تَجْعَلُوا بَيْتَ أَبِي بَيْتَ
تِجَارَةٍ " يوحنا 2: 15 - 17 " . 

في العدد السابع من المزمور 69
يقول: لأني من أجلك . لقد امتلأ المسيح غيرة ضد الفساد الذي في الهيكل،
فطرد الباعة. وقد أثار هذا غضب المسؤولين عن الفساد، فوقعت تعييراتهم
الموجَّهة إلى اللّه عليه. 
" أنظر أيضاً المزمور 119: 139 " .

يسبقه رسول


النبوة 



صَوْتُ
صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. قَّوِمُوا فِي
الْقَفْرِ سَبِيلاً لِإِلَهِنَا " إشعياء 40: 3 - أنظر ملاخي 3: 1 " .




التحقيق 




جَاءَ
يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ يَكْرِزُ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ
قَائِلاً: تُوبُوا، لِأَنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّماوَاتِ "
متى 3: 1 و2 - أنظر متى 3: 3 ، 11: 10 ، يوحنا 1: 23 ، لوقا 1: 17 " . 



تبدأ خدمته في الجليل 


النبوة 



وَلَكِنْ
لَا يَكُونُ ظَلَامٌ لِلَّتِي عَلَيْهَا ضِيقٌ. كَمَا أَهَانَ الّزَمَانُ
الْأَّوَلُ أَرْضَ زَبُولُونَ وَأَرْضَ نَفْتَالِي، يُكْرِمُ الْأَخِيرُ
طَرِيقَ الْبَحْرِ عَبْرَ الْأُرْدُنِّ جَلِيلَ الْأُمَمِ " إشعياء 9: 1 "
. 



التحقيق 



وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ
أَنَّ يُوحَنَّا أُسْلِمَ، انْصَرَفَ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. وَتَرَكَ
النَّاصِرَةَ وَأَتَى فَسَكَنَ فِي كَفْرِنَاحُومَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ
الْبَحْرِ فِي تُخُومِ زَبُولُونَ وَنَفْتَالِيمَ,,, مِنْ ذ لِكَ
الّزَمَانِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَكْرِزُ وَيَقُولُ : تُوبُوا لِأَنَّهُ
قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ " متى 4: 12 وو17 " . 



خدمته خدمة معجزات


النبوة 



حِينَئِذٍ
تَتَفَتَّحُ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ، وَآذَانُ الصُّمِّ تَتَفَتَّحُ. حِينَئِذٍ
يَقْفِزُ الْأَعْرَجُ كَا لْإِيَّلِ وَيَتَرَنَّمُ لِسَانُ الْأَخْرَسِ "
إشعياء 35: 5 و6 - أنظر إشعياء 32: 3 ، 4 " . 



التحقيق 



وَكَانَ
يَسُوعُ يَطُوفُ الْمُدُنَ كُلَّهَا وَالقُرَى يُعَلِّمُ فِي
مَجَامِعِهَا، وَيَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ، وَيَشْفِي كُلَّ
مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضُعْفٍ فِي الشَّعْبِ " متى 9: 35 ، أنظر متى 9: 32 و33 ،
11: 4 - 6 ، مرقس 7: 33 - 35 ، يوحنا 5: 5 - 9 ، 9: 6 - 11 ، 11: 43 و44
و47 " . 



يعلّم بأمثال


النبوة 



أَفْتَحُ بِمَثَلٍ فَمِي. أُذِيعُ أَلْغَازاً مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ " مزمور 78: 2 " . 


التحقيق 



هذَا كُلُّهُ كَلَّمَ بِهِ يَسُوعُ الْجُمُوعَ بِأَمْثَالٍ، وَبِدُونِ مَثَلٍ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ... " متى 13: 34 " . 



كان يجب أن يدخل الهيكل


النبوة 



وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ " ملاخي 3: 1 " . 



التحقيق 



وَدَخَلَ
يَسُوعُ إِلَى هَيْكَلِ اللّهِ وَأَخْرَجَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا
يَبِيعُونَ وَيَشْتَرُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ " متى 21: 12 " .

يدخل أورشليم راكباً حماراً

النبوة 




اِبْتَهِجِي
جِدّاً يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ.
هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ،
وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ " زكريا 9: 9 " . 




التحقيق 




وَأَتَيَا
بِهِ إِلَى يَسُوعَ، وَطَرَحَا ثِيَابَهُمَا عَلَى الْجَحْشِ وَأَرْكَبَا
يَسُوعَ. وَفِيمَا هُوَ سَائِرٌ فَرَشُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ . "
لوقا 19: 35 - 36 - أنظر متى 21: 6 - 11 " . 




حجر عثرة لليهود

النبوة 




ا لْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الّزَاوِيَةِ " مزمور 118: 22 - أنظر إشعياء 8: 14 ، 28: 16 " . 



التحقيق 




فَلَكُمْ
أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَرَامَةُ، وَأَمَّا لِلَّذِينَ لَا
يُطِيعُونَ فَا لْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ
رَأْسَ الّزَاوِيَةِ " 1 بطرس 2: 7 - أنظر رومية 9: 32 و33 " . 




نور للأمم

النبوة 




فَتَسِيرُ الْأُمَمُ فِي نُورِكِ، وَالمُلُوكُ فِي ضِيَاءِ إِشْرَاقِكِ " إشعياء 60: 3 - أنظر إشعياء 49: 6 " . 




التحقيق 




لِأَنْه
كَذَا أَوْصَانَا الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَقَمْتُكَ نُوراً لِلْأُمَمِ، لِتَكُونَ
أَنْتَ خَلَاصاً إِلَى أَقْصَى الْأَرْضِ . 48 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الْأُمَمُ
ذ لِكَ كَانُوا يَفْرَحُونَ وَيُمَجِّدُونَ كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ " أعمال 13:
47 و48 - أنظر أعمال 26: 23 ، 28: 28 " . 



القيامة

النبوة 




لِأَنَّكَ
لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ. لَنْ تَدَعَ تَقِيَّكَ يَرَى
فَسَاداً " مزمور 16: 10 - أنظر مزمور 30: 3 ، 41: 10 ، 118: 17 ، هوشع 6:
2 " . 




التحقيق 




سَبَقَ فَرَأَى
وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ
فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلَا رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَاداً " أعمال 2: 31 - أنظر
أعمال 13: 33 ، لوقا 24: 46 ، مرقس 16: 6 ، متى 28: 6 " . 

يقول
التلمود البابلي: لكل إسرائيل نصيب في العالم الآتي، لأنه مكتوب: شعبكِ
كلهم أبرار. إلى الأبد يرثون الأرض، غصن غرسي عمل يديَّ لأتمجد . ولكن لا
نصيب لمن يعتقد أن القيامة ليست تعليماً كتابياً، أو أن التوراة غير موحى
بها من اللّه.


الصعود

النبوة 


صَعِدْتَ إِلَى الْعَلَاءِ " مزمور 68: 18 " . 


التحقيق 


ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ، وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ " أعمال 1: 9 " . 

الجلوس عن يمين اللّه

النبوة 


قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: ا جْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ " مزمور 110: 1 " . 


التحقيق 


بَعْدَ
مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ
الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الْأَعَالي " عبرانيين 1: 3 - أنظر مرقس 16: 19 ، أعمال
2: 34 و35 " . 

نبوات عديدة تتحقق في يوم واحد: 

ملاحظة:
هناك 29 نبوة في العهد القديم تتحدث عن تسليم المسيح ومحاكمته وموته
ودفنه، تنبأت عنها أصوات مختلفة خلال خمسة قرون من 1000 - 500 ق. م،
وتحققت كلها حرفياً في أربع وعشرين ساعة من الزمان. 


خانه صديق

النبوة 


رَجُلُ سَلَامَتِي، الَّذِي وَثَقْتُ بِهِ، آكِلُ خُبْزِي، رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ " مزمور 41: 9 - أنظر مزمور 55: 12 - 14 " . 


التحقيق 


...يَهُوذَا الْإِسْخَرْيُوطِيُّ الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ " متى 10: 4 - أنظر متى 26: 49 و50 ، يوحنا 13: 21 " . 


بيعه بثلاثين من الفضة

النبوة 


فَقُلْتُ
لَهُمْ: حَسُنَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ فَأَعْطُونِي أُجْرَتِي وَإِلَّا
فَامْتَنِعُوا . فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلَاثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ " زكريا
11: 12 " . 


التحقيق 


وَقَالَ: مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ
أَنْ تُعْطُونِي وَأَنَا أُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ فَجَعَلُوا لَهُ
ثَلَاثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ " متى 26: 15 - أنظر متى 27: 3 " . 


إلقاء المال في بيت اللّه

النبوة 


فَقَالَ
لِي الرَّبُّ: أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ، الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ
الَّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ . فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلَاثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ
وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ " زكريا 11: 13
" . 

التحقيق 


فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَا نْصَرَفَ " متى 27: 5 " .

الثمن دُفع لحقل الفخاري

النبوة 


.., فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلَاثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ " زكريا 11: 13 " . 


التحقيق 


فَتَشَاوَرُوا وَا شْتَرَوْا بِهَا حَقْلَ الْفَخَّارِيِّ مَقْبَرَةً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ " متى 27: 7 " . 

وفي النبوات الأربع الماضية تحققت النبوات التالية: 

1 - الخيانة. 

2 - من صديق. 

3 - بثلاثين " ليس 29 مثلاً " . 

4 - من الفضة " وليس الذهب " . 

5 - أُلقيت " وليس وُضعت " . 

6 - في بيت الرب. 

7 - واستُخدم المال لشراء حقل الفخاري. 


تلاميذه يتركونه

النبوة 


اِضْرِبِ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَشَتَّتَ الْغَنَمُ " زكريا 13: 7 " . 


التحقيق 


فَتَرَكَهُ الْجَمِيعُ وَهَرَبُوا " مرقس 14: 50 - أنظر متى 26: 31 ، مرقس 14: 27 " . 

فسرَّ المسيح نبوة زكريا عن تلاميذه. هم الغنم وهو الراعي " متى 26: 31 ، مرقس 14: 27 " . وقد تحققت النبوة، لكن الراعي لم يترك الغنم، فإن الرب نفسه - عاملاً في رجل رفقته وبواسطته " يوحنا 5: 19 و30 " سيردّ يده " أي سيساعد " على الصغار " أي تلاميذه المرتعبين " " لوقا 24: 4 و11 و 17 و37 " " يوحنا 20: 2 و11 و19 و26 " ، وهكذا أصبح هؤلاء المرتعبون شجعاناً كارزين بملكوت المسيح. 


يشهدون ضده زوراً

النبوة 


شُهُودُ زُورٍ يَقُومُونَ، وَعَمَّا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ يَسْأَلُونَنِي " مزمور 35: 11 " . 

التحقيق 


وَكَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ وَالْمَجْمَعُ كُلُّهُ يَطْلُبُونَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ عَلَى يَسُوعَ لِكَيْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَمَعَ أَنَّهُ جَاءَ شُهُودُ زُورٍ كَثِيرُونَ، لَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَل كِنْ أَخِيراً تَقَدَّمَ شَاهِدَا زُورٍ وَقَالَا: ه ذَا قَالَ إِنِّي أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَنْقُضَ هَيْكَلَ اللّهِ، وَفِي ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَبْنِيهِ " متى 26: 59-61 " .


صامت أمام متَّهميه

النبوة 


ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ " إشعياء 53: 7 " . 


التحقيق 


وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْ " متى 27: 12 " . 


مجروح ومسحوق

النبوة 


وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لِأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لِأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلَامِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا " إشعياء 53: 5 - أنظر زكريا 13: 6 " .


التحقيق 


حِينَئِذٍ أَطْلَقَ لَهُمْ بَارَابَاسَ، وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَجَلَدَهُ وَأَسْلَمَهُ لِيُصْلَبَ " متى 27: 2 " . 

وعلى الصليب، من رأسه المكلل بالشوك إلى قدميه المسمرتين على الخشبة كان جسده كله مجروحاً ومسحوقاً ودامياً. 


مضروب ومتفول عليه

النبوة 


بَذَلْتُ ظَهْرِي لِلضَّارِبِينَ وَخَدَّيَّ لِلنَّاتِفِينَ. وَجْهِي لَمْ أَسْتُرْ عَنِ الْعَارِ وَالبَصْقِ " إشعياء 50: 6 أنظر ميخا 5: 1 " . 


التحقيق 


حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ " متى 26: 67 - أنظر لوقا 22: 63 " . 


سخروا منه

النبوة 


كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرُونَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: 8 اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ. لِيُنْقِذْهُ لِأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ " مزمور 22: 7 ، 8 " . 


التحقيق 


وَبَعْدَ مَا اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ، نَزَعُوا عَنْهُ الرِّدَاءَ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثِيَابَهُ، وَمَضَوْا بِهِ لِلصَّلْبِ " متى 27: 31 " .


سقط تحت حمل الصليب

النبّوة 


رُكْبَتَايَ ارْتَعَشَتَا مِنَ الصَّوْمِ، وَلَحْمِي هُزِلَ عَنْ سِمَنٍ. 25éوَأَنَا صِرْتُ عَاراً عِنْدَهُمْ. يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ وَيُنْغِضُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ " مزمور 109: 24 و25 " . 


التحقيق 


فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ صَلِيبَهُ " يوحنا 19: 17 " وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ أَمْسَكُوا سِمْعَانَ، رَجُلاً قَيْرَوَانِيّاً,,, وَوَضَعُوا عَلَيْهِ الصَّلِيبَ لِيَحْمِلَهُ خَلْفَ يَسُوعَ " لوقا 23: 26 - أنظر متى 27: 31 و 32 " . 

حمل يسوع صليبه، ولما ارتعشت ركبتاه تحت الحمل، سخَّروا سمعان ليحمله عوضاً عنه. 


ثقب يديه ورجليه

النبوة 


ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ " مزمور 22: 16 - أنظر زكريا 12: 10 " . 


التحقيق 


وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى جُمْجُمَةَ صَلَبُوهُ " لوقا 23: 33 أنظر يوحنا 20: 25 " . 

صُلب يسوع بالطريقة الرومانية، التي فيها تُثقب اليدان والقدمان بالمسامير الخشنة ليعلّقوا الجسد على الخشبة. 


يُصلب بين اللصوص

النبوة 


سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ " إشعياء 53: 12 " . 


التحقيق 


حِينَئِذٍ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِصَّانِ، وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَوَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ " متى 27: 38 - أنظر مرقس 15: 27 ، 28 " . 

لم يكن قانون العقوبات اليهودي يعرف الصَّلْب، ولكنهم كانوا يعلّقون الزاني والمجدف على شجرة بعد أن يقتلوه بالرجم، كملعون من اللّه، كما تقول التثنية 21: 23 المعلَّق ملعون من اللّه . وقد طبَّق اليهود هذه الآية على المصلوب. وإذ كان الصلب يُعتبر - في أعين العالم الوثني - أحقر وأحطّ وسيلة للقصاص، فإن اليهود - فوق كل ذلك - كانوا يعتبرون المصلوب ملعوناً أيضاً من اللّه. ولم يقبل اليهود موت الصليب إلا تحت الحكم الروماني فقد كانوا ينفذون الإعدام بالرجم. 

ومن هذا نرى أن نبوة إشعياء 53 ومزمور 22 عن الصليب أمر غريب على اليهود الذين لم يعرفوا الصلب إلا بعد هذه النبوات بمئات السنين.

صلى لأجل صالبيه

النبوة 


َهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ " إشعياء 53: 12 " . 

التحقيق 


يَا أَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لِأَنَّهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ " لوقا 23: 34 " . 

لقد بدأ شفاعته على الصليب " لوقا 23: 34 " وهو يستمر فيها في السماء " عبرانيين 9: 24 ، 1 يوحنا 2: 1 " . 


رفض شعبه له

النبوة 


مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحُزْنِ، وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا، مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ " إشعياء 53: 3 - أنظر مزمور 69: 8 ، 118: 22 " . 


التحقيق 


لِأَنَّ إِخْوَتَهُ أَيْضاً لَمْ يَكُونُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ " يوحنا 7: 5 ، 48 " . 

أَلَعَلَّ أَحَداً مِنَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ أَوْ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ آمَنَ بِهِ " يوحنا 7: 48 " " أنظر يوحنا 1: 11 ومتى 21: 42 و43 " . 


مكروه بلا سبب

النبوة 


أَكْثَرُ مِنْ شَعْرِ رَأْسِي الَّذِينَ يُبْغِضُونَنِي بِلَا سَبَبٍأ " مزمور 69: 4 - أنظر إشعياء 49: 7 " . 


التحقيق 


لكِنْ لِكَيْ تَتِمَّ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ فِي نَامُوسِهِمْ: إِنَّهُمْ أَبْغَضُونِي بِلَا سَبَبٍ " يوحنا 15: 25 " . 


وقف أصحابه بعيداً عنه

النبوة 


أَحِبَّائِي وَأَصْحَابِي يَقِفُونَ تُجَاهَ ضَرْبَتِي، وَأَقَارِبِي وَقَفُوا بَعِيداً " مزمور 38: 11 " . 


التحقيق 


وَكَانَ جَمِيعُ مَعَارِفِهِ، وَنِسَاءٌ كُنَّ قَدْ تَبِعْنَهُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ، وَاقِفِينَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ يَنْظُرُونَ ذ لِكَ " لوقا 23: 49 - أنظر مرقس 15: 40 ، متى 27: 55 ، 56 " .

الناس يهّزُون رؤوسهم

النبوة 


وَأَنَا صِرْتُ عَاراً عِنْدَهُمْ. يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ وَيُنْغِضُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ " مزمور 109: 25 - أنظر مزمور 22: 7 " . 


التحقيق 


وَكَانَ الْمُجْتَازُونَ يُجَدِّفُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَهُّزُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ " متى 27: 39 " . 

وهّز الرأس علامة على أنه لا رجاء للمتألم في النجاة، وأن ناظريه يسخرون منه " أيوب 16: 4 ، مزمور 44: 14 " . 


ينظرون إليه

النبوة 


أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ " مزمور 22: 17 " . 

التحقيق 


وَكَانَ الشَّعْبُ وَاقِفِينَ يَنْظُرُونَ " لوقا 23: 35 " . 


على ثوبه يقترعون

النبوة 


يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ " مزمور 22: 18 " . 

التحقيق 


فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: لَا نَشُقُّهُ، بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ . لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: ا قْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً . هذا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ " يوحنا 19: 23 ، 24 " . 

أخذ العسكر ثياب يسوع وجعلوها أربعة أقسام، لكل عسكري قسماً، وأخذوا القميص أيضاً. وكان القميص منسوجاً من قطعة واحدة بغير خياطة، فلم يمزقوه بل ألقوا عليه قرعة. 


يعطش

النبوة 


فِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاًّ " مزمور 69: 21. أنظر مزمور 22: 15 " . 

التحقيق 


بَعْدَ هذَا قَالَ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا عَطْشَانُ " يوحنا 19: 28 " . 


يعطونه الخل والمر

النبوة 


وَيَجْعَلُونَ فِي طَعَامِي عَلْقَماً وَفِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاًّ " مزمور 69: 21 " . 

التحقيق 


أَعْطَوْهُ خَلاًّ مَمْزُوجاً بِمَرَارَةٍ لِيَشْرَبَ " متى 27: 34 - أنظر يوحنا 19: 28 ، 29 " . 

أعطوه ليشرب مخدراً لتخفيف آلامه من قبيل الرحمة، لكنه رفض أن يشرب. قُدم الخل ليسوع مرتين: المرة الأولى كان ممزوجاً بمرارة " متى 27: 34 " أو بمرّ " مرقس 15: 23 " ولكنه لما ذاق لم يُرد أن يشرب، لأنه لم يشأ أن يتحمل الآلام وهو مخدَّر من تأثير المر. وفي المرة الثانية، لكي يتم الكتاب قال: أنا عطشان فقدموا له خلاً ليشرب " يوحنا 19: 28 ، متى 27: 48 " . 


صرخته وحده

النبوة 


إِلهِي! إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي " مزمور 22: 1 " . 


التحقيق 


وَنَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: إِيلِي إِيلِي، لَمَا شَبَقْتَنِي " أَيْ: إِلهِي إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي " " متى 27: 46 " . 

لقد تكررت عبارة إلهي ثلاث مرات في المزمور الثاني والعشرين، وكأنه يريد أن يعلن بقوة أن اللّه هو إلهه رغم كل الظروف التي تناقض ذلك. لقد حّوَلت تلك الصرخة أنظار الناس إلى المزمور الثاني والعشرين، فهو نبوة صريحة عن الصليب. 


يستودع نفسه اللّه

النبوة 


فِي يَدِكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي " مزمور 31: 5 " . 


التحقيق 


وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي " لوقا 23: 46 " .


عظامه لم تُكسَر

النبوة


يَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ عِظَامِهِ. وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا لَا يَنْكَسِرُ " مزمور 34: 20 " .

التحقيق


وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ، لِأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ " يوحنا 19: 33 " .

وهناك نبوتان أخريان عن عظام يسوع:

1 - انفصلت كل عظامي " مزمور 22: 14 " وهذا يصدق على ميتة الصليب.

2 - أُحصي كل عظامي " مزمور 22: 17 " فإن عظام المصلوب النافرة يمكن أن تُرى وتُعدّ.


انكسر قلبه

النبوة


صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي " مزمور 22: 14 " .

التحقيق


لكِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ، وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ " يوحنا 19: 34 " .

خروج الدم والماء من جنبه المطعون برهان على انفجار قلبه.


جنبه المطعون

النبوة


يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ، الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ " زكريا 12: 10 " .


التحقيق


ولكِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ " يوحنا 19: 34 " .

ظلمة على الأرض

النبوة


وَيَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، أَنِّي أُغَيِّبُ الشَّمْسَ فِي الظُّهْرِ، وَأُقْتِمُ الْأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمِ نُورٍ " عاموس 8: 9 " .


التحقيق


وَمِنَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ كَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى كُلِّ الْأَرْضِ إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ " متى 27: 45 " .

الساعة السادسة عند اليهود، هي ساعة الظهر، لأنهم كانوا يحسبون الوقت من شروق الشمس إلى مغيبها " اثنتي عشرة ساعة " .


دُفن في قبر غني

النبوة


وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الْأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ، وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ وجُعل مع الأشرار قبره، ومع غني عند موته " إشعياء 53: 9 " .


التحقيق


جَاءَ رَجُلٌ غَنِيٌّ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ,,, وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ,,, فَأَخَذَ يُوسُفُ الْجَسَدَ وَلَفَّهُ بِكَتَّانٍ نَقِيٍّ، وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ الْجَدِيدِ " متى 27: 57 - 60 " .

منقول*_​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2011)

*موضوع رائع سيتم نسخة لقراءته على مهل

ربنا ييارك عمرك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موضوع رائع سيتم نسخة لقراءته على مهل
> 
> ربنا ييارك عمرك*



_*ويباركك يا رب 
بجد نفسي اساعد في القسم بتاعكم 
دا بقي اللي قدرت عليه :spor24:
ربنا معاكم *_​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2011)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا عياد 

شكرااااااااا ليك على الموضوع القيم 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 يناير 2011)

روعة بجد يا عياد 
ياريت تجمعهم في فايل وورد في جدول وترفعهم كملف عشان الكل يوصل له بسهولة

ممتاز جداً
ربنا يقويك ويباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا عياد
> 
> شكرااااااااا ليك على الموضوع القيم
> 
> ...



_*ربنا يخليكي ليا يا مامتي 
ويفرحك يا رب*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> روعة بجد يا عياد
> ياريت تجمعهم في فايل وورد في جدول وترفعهم كملف عشان الكل يوصل له بسهولة
> 
> ممتاز جداً
> ربنا يقويك ويباركك



_*صدقني كان بودي 
بس انا خلاص نازل الشغل 
يعني الوقت بح :t39:*_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 يناير 2011)

كل نبؤات المسيح صادقة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> كل نبؤات المسيح صادقة



_*علي فكره يا استاذ سعيد 
المسيح مكنش بيتنبأ بحاجه 
النبؤات كانت عن مجيئه *_​


----------



## mazenlabeeb (1 فبراير 2011)

عمل رائع

وجميل جدا​


----------



## mazenlabeeb (1 فبراير 2011)

عمل رائع

وجميل جدا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

mazenlabeeb قال:


> عمل رائع
> 
> وجميل جدا​





mazenlabeeb قال:


> عمل رائع
> 
> وجميل جدا​



ميرسي لمرورك 
نورت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

للرفع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى للموضوع المهم والمفيد
 الرب يباركك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى للموضوع المهم والمفيد
> الرب يباركك*



ميرسي لمرورك ماما مونيكا
ربنا فرح قلبك يا رب​


----------

